# warm jacket for mother-in-low



## elenahan (Jan 29, 2015)

This very warm nand-knit jacket I made from boucle yarn. It was a pleasant 3 weeks,I like to make old lady happy!


----------



## AussieSheila (Oct 20, 2013)

Stunning, love the neckline


----------



## cableaway (Aug 1, 2013)

Very pretty can you share the pattern?


----------



## Ethah (Apr 2, 2014)

Beautiful! Very professional.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

The Jacket is lovely.
Welcome to KP.


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

Jacket is very pretty. I would like to know when someone posts an item they made why don't they post pattern or why they can't post pattern ,they wait till someone asks .


----------



## Sapphires-n-Purls (Oct 16, 2013)

Great job!


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Great work. Your MIL must have been very happy when she got it. And proud of such a wonderful daughter-in-law.


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Beautiful&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## nadialichaa (Aug 8, 2011)

Very nice hope she like it


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Beautiful! Three weeks! It would take me three years to make that jacket.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

This looks beautiful, soft and cosy. :thumbup:


----------



## donna873 (Jun 19, 2012)

oh wow, that is just gorgeous, she should love that.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Beautiful! I'm sure she loved it!


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

That is beautiful, she will love it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 26, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

So lovely


----------



## Niaa (Mar 2, 2013)

Very beautiful


----------



## elenahan (Jan 29, 2015)

Knitter forever said:


> Jacket is very pretty. I would like to know when someone posts an item they made why don't they post pattern or why they can't post pattern ,they wait till someone asks .


Thank for comment. I would love to share pattern if somebody want it but I don't know what is it exactly! Is it step by step insrtaction? I think, everyone here have enough expirance ...sorry!


----------



## Sagarika (Jul 17, 2012)

elenahan said:


> Thank for comment. I would love to share pattern if somebody want it but I don't know what is it exactly! Is it step by step insrtaction? I think, everyone here have enough expirance ...sorry!


I would like to have step by step instruction, please.


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

Beautiful work! Has she seen it yet?


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## elenahan (Jan 29, 2015)

Sagarika said:


> I would like to have step by step instruction, please.


OK...I even don't know how much detail but I will try. Just give me some time


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

You are a very good daughter-in-law. She will love it. It's very stylish.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

Very pretty jacket!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

What a fabulous Knitted Jacket,such a special gift to your Mum-in-Law.Your work is perfection. :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Lovely jacket


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Lovely jacket


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Frances14 (Aug 1, 2012)

Gorgeous.

Jenny x


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

What a beautiful, and special jacket for your MIL. You did a wonderful job knitting it - and with boucle yarn which is not always easy to knit with. Congratulations on a job well done.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Very nice! I'm sure she'll love it.


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Beautiful jacket and so well done. I just love the neckline. Why did my son not marry you??!! lol


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

That is gorgeous!


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

very chic.


----------



## Zraza (Sep 25, 2011)

elenahan said:


> Thank for comment. I would love to share pattern if somebody want it but I don't know what is it exactly! Is it step by step insrtaction? I think, everyone here have enough expirance ...sorry!


That is so beautiful! I too would love the step by step pattern please. How much yarn and what needle size is needed. Thank you very much.


----------



## elenahan (Jan 29, 2015)

Zraza said:


> That is so beautiful! I too would love the step by step pattern please. How much yarn and what needle size is needed. Thank you very much.


  well,if it is only about yarn and needls- then it is easy!
Boucle yarn "Chunky Glitz", 950gm. I ball of black wool (for crochet adging) 50 gm, needls #,5. Pattern : 1x1 rib. 
That is so wonderful when someone likes your job!
Thank you all!!!


----------



## COgramma (Aug 9, 2014)

elenahan said:


> well,if it is only about yarn and needls- then it is easy!
> Boucle yarn "Chunky Glitz", 950gm. I ball of black wool (for crochet adging) 50 gm, needls #,5. Pattern : 1x1 rib.
> That is so wonderful when someone likes your job!
> Thank you all!!!


I am a less experienced knitter and would love the written instructions, please. I know it takes time but so many of us would like to try to duplicate your beautiful work. Thanks in advance.


----------



## elenahan (Jan 29, 2015)

COgramma said:


> I am a less experienced knitter and would love the written instructions, please. I know it takes time but so many of us would like to try to duplicate your beautiful work. Thanks in advance.


Thanks!
I will write that instructions, just give me a time..  oh,acctually, it is easier to make another jacket!


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

Lovely jacket! I'm sure she will love it!


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:shock: :thumbup:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Love it!! Very chic


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

That is special...very well done...


----------



## margiedel (Feb 15, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## amanda81164 (Apr 24, 2012)

What an amazing jacket, beautifully made.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful jacket! :thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

What a beautiful gift for your MIL,beautiful work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jasgold (Feb 12, 2011)

Its beautiful! Your mother-in-law is a very lucky woman.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Gorgeous jacket. She'll love it.


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

She should be thrilled! It's stunning.


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Wow, that is gorgeous.


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

Gorgeous jacket. Love the yarn and pattern.


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

beautiful!


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

One stunning jacket


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

love it. you are very nice.


----------



## tikva (Nov 30, 2011)

Love the yarn and the pattern. waiting for the pattern


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Just stunning. You are so professional in your knitting.


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

It's lovely. You did a great job.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Fantastic jacket


----------



## Mercury (Apr 12, 2012)

I agree with "Knitter Forever". I have asked the same question. You show us these lovely things that you have made and then do not post the pattern. This is not fair. If you can' post the pattern, just tell us the reason, but if you can then please post without us having to ask. Thank you.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Very nice. What a beautiful gift .


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

Boucle can be fussy, you did a remarkable job of this jacket! Special!


----------



## carolky (May 3, 2011)

Gorgeous. So well done, too. I love the color with the black trim. It just looks stunning.


----------



## camaro1952 (Jan 20, 2013)

So pretty!


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Very pretty, I'm sure she will love it.


----------



## knotlinda (Feb 16, 2014)

Stunning and what a wonderful daughter-in-law you are.


----------



## 4grammy4 (Aug 22, 2011)

Lovely so distinctive and professionally done.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Wonderful jacket - I love the piping and everything else!


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

Mercury said:


> I agree with "Knitter Forever". I have asked the same question. You show us these lovely things that you have made and then do not post the pattern. This is not fair. If you can' post the pattern, just tell us the reason, but if you can then please post without us having to ask. Thank you.


I think it is important to remember, this is the "pictures" section, not "links and resources". There is no requirement to include pattern details.


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

please do not grouse at posters if they do not post a pattern or a link...you can PM them, and ask for it...some people need a little time to write a pattern down. Elenahan said she would post it, so "watch" the post!


----------



## Jojo61 (Aug 11, 2014)

So special of you to make


----------



## belencita7 (Oct 6, 2011)

Wow,great job.


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Gorgeous jacket and I'm sure she will look beautiful in it!


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

Beautiful work!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Gorgeous sweater! Lucky MIL!


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Another beautiful knitted cardigan from you. Very nice!


----------



## angelknitter (May 20, 2011)

never mind about the old lady i sure would wear one,its lovely x


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Classic, and beautifully made. Love the yarn. Looks very cozy.


----------



## Shasta53 (Dec 24, 2011)

Great job! I'm sure she'll love it!


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Very, very classy. Beautiful workmanship. Thank you for posting.


----------



## brigitteRN (Nov 6, 2014)

Wonderfully done. Your MIL will surely love it!


----------



## demitybaughman (Oct 31, 2014)

WOW!!! You made this without a written pattern???? BRAVO!


----------



## gordon000 (Jul 17, 2011)

Absolutely Professional looking! Great color too!


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

I love the jacket. Wish I had a daughter-in-law that would make me something so pretty.


----------



## judybug52 (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow. Love your jacket!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful jacket! You are a wonderful daughter in law.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Beautiful!

Hazel


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

Very beautiful!
And a big welcome to KP from Oregon, USA


----------



## suzhuz (Jan 16, 2013)

Love your jacket. Can you share the source? I would love to make one for this old lady. Okay, just read through the other comments.....thanks for your willingness to try to write the pattern for us. I will be looking for your pattern in the future.


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

She'll love it!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Wow that is beautiful, she is going to love it.


----------



## elenahan (Jan 29, 2015)

suzhuz said:


> Love your jacket. Can you share the source? I would love to make one for this old lady. Okay, just read through the other comments.....thanks for your willingness to try to write the pattern for us. I will be looking for your pattern in the future.


  dear suzhuz! My sourse is my imagination and sewing expirance. All my gesighns are from the head,I don't use even magazines, for me it is too difficult to understand that written there...All what I need -it is a picture! Or just yarn. I told you,I don't have knitting education! But I would like to share with you my passion to knit! So I will try to make that pattern.just let me to finish my angore jacket!
Thank you very much for support! Very appretiat that!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very nice


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Wow! Beautiful style and very well done!


----------



## subtlewitch (Sep 30, 2012)

I love it! Very stylish and smart looking&#9825;


----------



## MomPae (Apr 20, 2013)

I love the beautiful jacket you made for your mother-in-law. She must be as special a lady as my own mother-in-law was. 
You say you don't have knitting education; that's okay because you certainly have knitting know-how. It's evident in the professional work on this garment. 
We will certainly be grateful to you if you will provide us with the instructions--in your own time, of course. I'm looking forward to getting this information.
Thank you very much for sharing the photo with us, and later sharing the pattern after you have had time to write the pattern.


----------



## Ruby's rose (Mar 15, 2012)

I agree with knitterforever!!!


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Gorgeous - your MIL is a lucky lady!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

No matter how she receives it, please know that everyone here agrees it is beautiful and a wonderful accomplishment. Knitting larger garments take a lot of patience. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## soamaryllis (Jun 5, 2012)

Beautiful. I'm sure she will love it. Don't think that anyone would not love that jacket..


----------



## kaaren (Feb 22, 2011)

That is really lovely!


----------



## bhappy41b (Feb 18, 2011)

Your jacket is lovely.


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

very nice, direct us to the pattern Please


----------



## crafty carol (Feb 21, 2012)

beautiful


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Stunning!


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

very nice and stylish


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

It is awesome, and looks so comfy


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Gorgeous jacket. Great job.


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

Very attractive jacket! Would tale me a lot longer to make!


----------



## clegrant (Sep 29, 2012)

You are very talented.


----------



## Dee in DM (Apr 22, 2014)

It is a beautiful jacket. I think anyone would be proud to wear your jacket!


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

wow ok I just went back and read all the posts. 
We will all be waiting, some not so patiently but we all love it.Its just beautiful. What a great mind you have to put it altogether with out usen a pattern. Good for you. thanks in advance.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

nice job!


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

That is so pretty.


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## atvoytas (Jan 27, 2011)

It does look very warm! I like the style, well done


----------



## prolife (Aug 10, 2013)

WOW! Great job.


----------



## eahite (Aug 26, 2013)

Well this old lady (78) would love to knit herself the same jacket with yarn that I already have. Hope I find the pattern as I read through the postings.


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

This is very classy and not 'old lady' at all.


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

elenahan said:


> dear suzhuz! My sourse is my imagination and sewing expirance. All my gesighns are from the head,I don't use even magazines, for me it is too difficult to understand that written there...All what I need -it is a picture! Or just yarn. I told you,I don't have knitting education! But I would like to share with you my passion to knit! So I will try to make that pattern.just let me to finish my angore jacket!
> Thank you very much for support! Very appretiat that!


Wow, You are a designer. Your posted picture is a testament to that. When everybody is clamoring for your pattern it means your work is much admired.

Take your time, your post is on my watch list.

Hope you will keep on posting your beautiful hand knitted items.


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## horsenut1948 (Mar 3, 2013)

very nice :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

She will LOVE it. Wonderful pattern and so much love put forth.


----------



## Jeanette9 (Jul 24, 2012)

very nice :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## train (Nov 6, 2011)

This jacket is beautiful!


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Your knitted jacket is stunning! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Beautiful jacket and I love the neckline


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Would love to receive this, it's magnificent!


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Very beautiful..


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Oh I'll be an old lady for that jacket. Very pretty and I bet she will look very beautiful in it. LOVE it!!!


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Love it !!!!


----------



## Olde English Babydoll (Aug 23, 2013)

Very pretty! &#128522;


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## YasminaB (Dec 14, 2011)

I love it it has character a little twist on the neck design. Please share the pattern if you can. I bought yarn to knit in two strands to make it warmer, it's a very pretty green and I think it would be lovely to make this jacket. Thanks YasminaB


----------



## veets (Oct 7, 2011)

That is just a classic jacket and perfect choice of yarn and expert finishing.


----------



## randado (Jan 23, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

beautiful work!


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

It is beautiful and you are very talented to just make this up as you go. Lucky mother-in-law!


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

atvoytas said:


> It does look very warm! I like the style, well done


Well said!! Looking forward to your pattern-appreciate the picture!!


----------



## Jean williams (Nov 11, 2014)

Very stunning!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful work.&#128158;


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

So beautiful. I think you are good to go in her books. :thumbup: I see you knit without patterns. That makes you a designer and I might add a wonderful one. I know it is a real job to design and also keep track of what you have done. Not easy to figure it out at the end either. A true compliment to you that so many people want the pattern. Thank you for sharing your talent with us.


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Beautiful, love it!!! I bet it looks great on her!!!


----------



## Senjia (Nov 22, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

The whole garment is gorgeous. I love the nubby texture, the black trim design and tie around the front, sleeves, pockets, etc. The jacket hangs straight and doesn't look baggy at all. Very nicely done. I hope your mother-in-law appreciates all the work involved. 

Black leather gloves and a nice hat would be very dashing.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

elenahan said:


> OK...I even don't know how much detail but I will try. Just give me some time


I can't believe you made the pattern yourself, which I am only assuming. If so, maybe you could market your idea and sell the pattern. Ravelry offers you a way to sell your patterns to whomever may be interested. It's a super way to develop secondary income flow.


----------



## lock (Feb 11, 2014)

beautiful jacket. Your work is very very nice


----------



## Deedidi (Dec 9, 2011)

Knitter forever said:


> Jacket is very pretty. I would like to know when someone posts an item they made why don't they post pattern or why they can't post pattern ,they wait till someone asks .


I agree, and then when it eventually is posted I have lost track of it all. Far better to just put it on for us all to see.


----------



## izzy (Jan 30, 2011)

Thhis is amazing ! Beautiful work ! .... I too, will be looking forward to your pattern !
Thank you for sharing !!


----------



## Velsyl (Jan 20, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Jayekay (Feb 19, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful jacket!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

It's beautiful! I love this jacket! I'm sure she was very happy!!


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Mercury said:


> I agree with "Knitter Forever". I have asked the same question. You show us these lovely things that you have made and then do not post the pattern. This is not fair. If you can' post the pattern, just tell us the reason, but if you can then please post without us having to ask. Thank you.


Wow, really?


----------



## maryellen 60 (Nov 7, 2011)

Beautiful work. Love the neckline.


----------



## Knittin' in Georgia (Jun 27, 2013)

elenahan said:


> dear suzhuz! My sourse is my imagination and sewing expirance. All my gesighns are from the head,I don't use even magazines, for me it is too difficult to understand that written there...All what I need -it is a picture! Or just yarn. I told you,I don't have knitting education! But I would like to share with you my passion to knit! So I will try to make that pattern.just let me to finish my angore jacket!
> Thank you very much for support! Very appretiat that!


You are just the nicest person...I can just tell from the way you express yourself. I'm in awe of your knitting skills, and love seeing your creations, even though I will probably never tackle something that difficult. It's amazing that you just "seem to know how" to do it! Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

Incredible! She will treasure it!


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

Deedidi said:


> I agree, and then when it eventually is posted I have lost track of it all. Far better to just put it on for us all to see.


You can bookmark the topic so you don't lose track of it.


----------



## elenahan (Jan 29, 2015)

Hello KP! I made a pattern of boukle jacket for MIL It is in Designers Pattern's Shop. Hope, you will understand.


----------



## elenahan (Jan 29, 2015)

elenahan said:


> This very warm nand-knit jacket I made from boucle yarn. It was a pleasant 3 weeks,I like to make old lady happy!


 This is pattern for a jacket:
Materials :
yarn Chick Chunky Clitz, 900 gm
black wool for adging, 50 gm
1 pair 5 mm knitting needles
crochet 3mm
raglan shoulder pads
1 snap

Measurements:
size 16 to fit 
burs 104 cm
hip 110 cm
neck 40 cm
sholder 12 cm
length of jacket from top 92 cm
lengt of sleeve 61 cm

Tention:
10 sts # 15 rows = 10 cm

Instractions: 
Note:jacket made in 1#1 rib, so right and wrong sides look the same. It also doesnt need ironing or bloking
Back: 
Cast on 50 sts and knit in rib 1#1 until back measures 56 cm from cast on adge.
shape armholes of back: cast off 3 sts at the beginning of the next row and 2 sts at the beginning next 6 rows. Knit utill shoulder and neckl line and cast off 40 sts.
Right and left fronts: 
Cast on 30 sts and knit until 53 cm fron cast on adge, then from fasting side decrease graduatly 12 sts(approc. 1 sts in every 2 row).
Armhols of front: when measurement 56 cm from cast on adge cast off 4 sts and 2 sts at the beginning next 6 rows.
Shoulder of front:when measument 87 cm from cast on age cast off 4 sts every second row.

Sleeves: 
Cast on 40 sts, knit until sleeve measures 43 cmc from cast on adge, and next 10 cm increase number of sts till 50( 5 sts for each side). When sleeve measues 53 cmc from cast age cast off 4 sts at the beginning of 2 next rows.
Cast of 2 sts at the beginning of next 2 rows.
Decrease 1 sts at the beginning of next 12 rows
Cast off 2 sts at the beginning of next 2 rows,then 3 sts at the beginig of next 2 rows. Cast off remining sts.

join shoulder seams.
Collar: 
On front put stitch markers on 25 cm from shoulder line down. Cast on 65 sts on fron-back-front neckline from mark to mark, knit rib 1#1 decresing 1sts every 2 row. When highness of collar measures 8 cm cast off 59 sts.
Pokets: 
Cast on 18 sts and knit in stoking sts 20 rows.
To make up:
Fold sleeves in half lengthway, then placing folds to shoulder seams, sew sleeves in position. Join sides and sleeve seams.
Make single crochet on all adges with black wool. Knit 2 black strings and sew on front. Sew on pockets and shouder pads.


----------



## demitybaughman (Oct 31, 2014)

elenahan said:


> This is pattern for a jacket:
> Materials :
> yarn Chick Chunky Clitz, 900 gm
> black wool for adging, 50 gm
> ...


YAY - thank you!!!


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

elenahan said:


> This is pattern for a jacket:
> Materials :
> yarn Chick Chunky Clitz, 900 gm
> black wool for adging, 50 gm
> ...


That was so nice of you to write out the pattern, Thank you!


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

Thank you Elenahan for taking time to post this pattern. Much appreciated.


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

thank you...worth waiting for


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Thank you for writing out the pattern. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

Thank you so much.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Mercury (Apr 12, 2012)

Thank you for getting the pattern to us so quickly. I look forward to making it.


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

That is just beautiful and would go with everything. I bet she loves it.


----------



## izzy (Jan 30, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern ! Your generosity is much appreciated !!


----------

